# Home insemination my partner and I are going for it in August



## MyStephanie

Hello everyone I just wanted to introduce myself my name is Burnette and my partner name is Stephanie we are engaged to be marry Oct we are starting our first time home insemination with a frozen unknown donor from cyros bank have there been any successful home insemination from any of you ladies. Baby dust to you all.


----------

